# Opening bank accounts



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a friend coming to stay and she wants to look for work

She needs a bank account but from what I remember I had to show sale purchase docs or my house

Can she just open an account without proof of rental or ownership ?

Thanks


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

dont know if this is relevant but i am still in UK when i contacted bank of cyprus they were willing to allow me to open an account as long as i had proof of ID and uk address
I never actually opened the account or went to the bank to discuss so this may have changed when i went but maybe worth just asking a locall branch whats possible


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

deks36 said:


> dont know if this is relevant but i am still in UK when i contacted bank of cyprus they were willing to allow me to open an account as long as i had proof of ID and uk address
> I never actually opened the account or went to the bank to discuss so this may have changed when i went but maybe worth just asking a locall branch whats possible



Thanks for that, they have obviously changed the rules I shall tel her to go and try

Many thanks


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

philly said:


> I have a friend coming to stay and she wants to look for work
> 
> She needs a bank account but from what I remember I had to show sale purchase docs or my house
> 
> ...


maybe you were making a big deposit and then they want to see proof of where the money came from?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

yes it was a large deposit you coud be right


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

philly said:


> yes it was a large deposit you coud be right




That is different, it's part of the post 9/11 legislation about know your customer and anti money laundering legislation. I had to provide that as well, even as an ex- employee.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

philly said:


> I have a friend coming to stay and she wants to look for work
> 
> She needs a bank account but from what I remember I had to show sale purchase docs or my house
> 
> ...


I opened a bank account while over in November, all I needed was my passport and a utility bill from the UK.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> I opened a bank account while over in November, all I needed was my passport and a utility bill from the UK.


Excellent, which bank ?

Thanks so much


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

philly said:


> Excellent, which bank ?
> 
> Thanks so much


It was the Laiki Bank, I opened a sterling and euro account. They were very efficent and helpful, my bank cards arrived just after I returned home to the UK.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> It was the Laiki Bank, I opened a sterling and euro account. They were very efficent and helpful, my bank cards arrived just after I returned home to the UK.


Thanks Geraldine we re on the case :clap2:


----------



## dannyfeelgood (Jul 14, 2009)

alli had to do when opening an account was to get my boss to letter saying my place of employment as i would ahve regular money going in, and my passport and a copy of my rental agreement where iwas in cyprus

i was sent a letter saying my account was ready to use and to pick my bank card and book from the branch, it only took a week, hope this helps


----------

